# (SOLUCIONADO)Qué hacer para  gnome automonte las unidades.

## ZaPa

Hola buenas a todos, soi recien en gentoo y bueno tengo una preguntita.

Siempre que introduzco un cd en el lector tengo que montar la unidad, como puedo hacer para que al introducir un cd, pendrive gnome lo monte automaticamente y me muestre la pantallita para elejir si quiero abrirlo o no?

Espero sus respuestas,muchas gracías.Last edited by ZaPa on Mon May 07, 2007 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

¿estás en el grupo plugdev? ¿tienes instalados hal y gnome-volume-manager?

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Qué es eso del grupo plugdev? Como me meto en el grupo ese? no comprendo :S

Ahora mismo estoi instalando el gnome-volume-manager.

----------

## pacho2

Los usuarios del grupo plugdev son los que pueden montar las unidades en gnome/kde, los grupos los tienes en el fichero /etc/group

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo pacho, podrias poner un ejemplo de como agregaria mi usuario: zapa a dicho grupo? ya qué he abierto el archivo que me has dicho y bueno aparece una lista bastante extensa, podrias facilitarme un ejemplo de como se agregaria mi usuario zapa al grupo nombrado?

Veamos buscando por el foro he encontrado una mini explicación de un usuario, pero que no termino de atender o aplicar perfectamente...., he aqui la explicación del usuario del foro:

```

ten en tus use dbus y hal, luego compila dbus y hald y agrege a tu run-level dbus y hald, con eso cada vez que conectes un pendrive este se automontara y gnome o kde te darán un mensaje y te crearan un icono en el escritorio para acceder al dispositivo, de igual manera que con un cd o dvd.

saludos.

```

Veamos, yo lo que he echo es abrir el archivo /etc/make.conf y agregar la variable USE asi:

```

USE="-dbus -hal"

```

He añadido bien la linea de USE en el archivo make.conf?

Bueno, despues de hacer eso lo que he echo es un:

```

emerge dbus

emerge hal

```

Lo que ya no entiendo es lo de agregar a mi run-level. Qué es run-level? para que sirve? Como agrego algo a run-level?

Muchas gracías,saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veamos, yo lo que he echo es abrir el archivo /etc/make.conf y agregar la variable USE asi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, de esa forma le estas diciendo que no use ni hal ni dbus, ponelo de esta manera:

```
USE="dbus hal"
```

Y para agregar X usuario a X grupo, de esta manera:

```
gpasswd -a Zapa plugdev
```

Donde Zapa es el usuario y plugdev el grupo...

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Okey, ya he echo todo eso, solo me falta lo que dice el usuario que hizó la miniexplicación lo de agregar noseque a runlevel... qué es runlevel? para que sirve?

Como dije, ya hice lo que dijistes y no me sale ningún mensaje ni automonta nada.

También he instalado gnome-volume-manager.

Que me falta?

Muchas gracías de verdad.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## achaw

Un runlevel es un nivel de ejecucion en el cual se ejecuta un servicio al inicio del sistema. Te recomiendo:

 *Quote:*   

> man runlevel

 

El comando man es muy importante para encontrrar respuestas, como dije antes, te lo RECOMIENDO.

Para agregar hald y dbus al inicio del sitema:

```
rc-update add hald default

rcupdate add dbus default
```

O podes iniciarlo "en bruto" una vez iniciado el sistema:

```
/etc/init.d/hald start/stop

/etc/init.d/dbus start/stop
```

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Gracías de nuevo achaw.

Veamos, como estoi haciendo cosillas con mi laptop pues lo que he echo es activarlo en "bruto" y bueno, inserto un cd y no pasa nada, no automonta ni muestra nada.

Donde he fallado?

Y una pregunta un poco fuera de este tema... como puedo eliminar modulos que le dije que se iniciaran al iniciar el sistema con rc-update?

Espero respuestas, de verdad muchisimas gracías.

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Veamos, como estoi haciendo cosillas con mi laptop pues lo que he echo es activarlo en "bruto" y bueno, inserto un cd y no pasa nada, no automonta ni muestra nada.

 

Hiciste todo lo anterior y sigue sin montarse? podes montarlo como root? podrias postear tu /etc/fstab?

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Donde he fallado?
> 
> Y una pregunta un poco fuera de este tema... como puedo eliminar modulos que le dije que se iniciaran al iniciar el sistema con rc-update?

 

Con rc-update se agregan y quitan servicios de los runlevels, que era lo que estabamos hablando antes y para quitar un servicio es:

```
rc-update del servicio
```

Te vuelvo a recomendar man rc-update

SaludosLast edited by achaw on Wed Apr 04, 2007 1:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZaPa

Aquí esta mi /etc/fstab/:

```

/dev/sda2    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

Una preguntita curiosa... que es este archivo /etc/fstab? para que sirve? (Ya se que soi un coñazo preguntado pero siempre que hago algo quiero saber que es lo que hago).

Muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Aquí esta mi /etc/fstab/:
> 
> /dev/sda2	 /	 ext3	 defaults		 0 1
> 
> none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0
> ...

 

El archivo fstab es vital en el sistema es donde se indican todas las particiones y donde deben ser montadas, por lo que veo en el tuyop hay cosas q me extrañan...no tenes indicado la swap ¿no usas?...tampoco tenes las lineas de cdrom ni de floppy, por lo que obviamente no vas a lograr montarlos nunca.

Creo que lo que te faltaa vos principalmente es leer bastante...primero el handbook (fundametal!):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/

Otro link de interes:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

Te digo esto, porque si lo seguis haciendo de esta manera, vas a avanzar a paso de tortuga....y el foro se recomienda usar como ultima instancia, y tus preguntas son tan basicas que se responden en cualquier archivo de ayuda que ande dando vuelta por la red, asi es como todos arrancamos.

Saludos y espero que te sirva.

----------

## ZaPa

Okey,perfecto pues leeré las 2 guias que me facilitastes, pero...

No ahi unidades swap es verdad, como la puedo crear? y la de cdrom porqué no aparece? como puedo hacer que aparezca?

Voi a ver si imprimo esas 2 guias.

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

----------

## achaw

Las 2 respuestas estan en las guias...

Saludos

----------

## esculapio

Me parece que ahora no es tan necesario poner el mountpoint del cdrom ya que la unidad se crea cuando se introduce el cdrom o dvd con ivman.

----------

## achaw

Desconozco, yo realmente no uso ni ivman ni hal...pero igualmente es una buena idea indicarlo.

Saludos

----------

## zx80

Yo lo tengo instalado pero nunca ha habido manera de q me automonte nada.

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar si hay q retocar algun archivo de configuración para q automonte.

PD: En mi caso uso xfce4 4.2, igual esq no tiene soporte para automontaje

----------

## achaw

Yo lo hice a la vieja usanza, tengo parcheado el kernel con supermount y me automonta el floppy y los CD/DVD perfectamente. Por ahi no sea lo mas seguro pero a mi me funciona 10 puntos. Ni recuerdo de donde saque el parche, se que supermount dejo de desarrollarse hace rato, de hecho no lo tengo en mi poder ahora, lo que me hizo pensar que cuando renueve el kernel voy a tener que buscar  a ver si encuentro algo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Por si a alguien le interesa actualizando mi kernel encontre parches para los kernels actuales de supermount.

http://www.compunauta.com/forums/linux/instalarlinux/supermount_es.html

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Yo solamente tengo instalado hal y gnome-volume-manager, introduzco un cd y veo como el disco duro trabaja (led del disco duro) pero no me lo monta automaticamente, si hago yo un:

```

mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom

```

Entoncés si me sale la pantalla mostrandome los archivos, y creo que el fallo es del archivo fstab,ya que no tengo declarados los lectores,grabadoras cdrom,dvd,etc.... aquí pego lo que tengo en el fstab:

```

/dev/sda2    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/windows fuse silent,umask=0,locale=es_ES.utf8 0 0

```

Como tengo que declarar ahi en el fstab la unidad cdrom?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Nadie me ayuda?

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Nadie me ayuda?

  Spam?

----------

## ZaPa

Que tendria que poner en mi fstab, para que gnome detecte esa unidad y al introducir cualquier dispositivo la automonte?

Mi fstab lo tengo asi:

```

/dev/sda2    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/windows fuse silent,umask=0,locale=es_ES.utf8 0 0 

```

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías por vuestra atención.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

Menú -> Sistema -> Preferencias -> Unidades y Soportes extraíbles

Ahí estan las opciones de automontaje en gnome, funciona a través de hal

Si quieres probar ivman, debes comentar en el fstab las entradas que quieres automontar (CDs, pendrives), una guía aquí

SAludos

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno,muchas gracías  ya está solucionado, lo unico que me faltaba era iniciar el proceso de ivman y agregarlo para que agregara al iniciar al sistema.

Muchisimas gracías a todos.

Saludos.

----------

